# Speedlite 420ex flash with a Canon 5D?



## Rayna' (Mar 2, 2007)

I just recently upgraded to a 5d.  I have a fundraiser I have to photograph tonight.  I have a 420ex.  Will that work on my 5d?  I don't want to mess up the camera if the flash is wrong.


----------



## Stevedevil (Mar 2, 2007)

Works on all EOS models

It will work automatically with E-TTL II,  E_TTL, and TTL autoflash systems


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2007)

> Works on all EOS models I believe


:thumbup:


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks y'all!!! I was scared to put it on.


----------

